# Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen



## Pickerfan (11. Februar 2005)

( von Baltic Kölln hörte ich eher weniger positives. W.W. kleiner - von unterschiedlicher Qualität - und das frustrierenste für einen weitangereisten: manchmal sollen die nicht ihr Wort halten... und man geht leer aus. Die fachliche Beratung bei Baltic Kölln war in Burgstaaken und Heiligenhafen ein Witz.)
 Das hab ich grad in der Suche gefunden. Kann ich nur voll bestätigen,die Würmer waren klein und Matschig und als ich nach Gerät fragte war alees klasse und super zu gebrauchen. Nicht mal vor-oder Nachteile.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Wo gibts in Heiligenhafen oder Fehmarn denn ordentliche Wattis und auch ne gute Beratung? Ich hab da was von einem Udo in Burg gelesen gibts den noch?
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Katze_01 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Moin

Hy Carsten
ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das du über die A7 bzw die A1 kommst.
Fahr einfach Stapelfeld ab, 
Links und immer gerade aus, dann bist du vor Marcis Laden in Rahlstedt 
und da ist die Qualität der Würmer super.
Außerdem gibt es ne fachliche Beratung und kein leeres Gewäsch.

katze


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Nabend Jürgen
Hat ich auch schon überlegt aber wir werden schon so gegen 6 bei Hamburg sein. Ich denk mal die Wattis von Hauke wahren da wohl her. War echt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Bis das nächstemal
Carsten


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

@Pickarfan: Also was die fachliche Beratung angeht, bist Du bei Marci auf jeden Fall an der richtigen Adresse - die Familie versteht wirklich ne Menge vom Angeln 

Die Würmer die ich hatte waren 1a, ja, aber von Marci sind die nicht. Ich hole meine Würmer immer hier im Nachbardorf bei Hernn Kock (Nummer auf Anfrage per PN), der bezieht die direkt aus Holland und man bekommt sie so frisch, frischer geht es gar nicht. Die Würmer von Marci kommen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, aus der Wattwurmzentrale - die vom Surfcasting kamen von da!

Aber noch was: Kauf Dir die Würmer einen Tag vorher und wechsle Abends die Zeitung und leg sie in den Kühlschrank - die Würmer geben dann Flüssigkeit ab und werden fester, ich mach das immer so, denn "megafrisch" sind die Würmer einfach zu weich...

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen! 

Achso, eines noch: Die Würmer von Baltic kommen auch von Kock, allerdings sind die oft schon ein paar Tage alt...firsch sind die 1a und wenn Du ganz lieb fragst, sucht Kock Dir aus den Kisten auch die Großen raus


----------



## elefant (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

@ haukep: Wie lieb fragst Du denn? Kann man Das lernen?
              Warum machst Du immer so ein Geheimnis um die Tel.NR.???Darf man die nicht sagen - wegen unlauterer Werbung? - Ist doch 'ne gute Adresse! Außerdem steht die NR. auch in Angelführern....


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> @ haukep: Wie lieb fragst Du denn? Kann man Das lernen?
> Warum machst Du immer so ein Geheimnis um die Tel.NR.???Darf man die nicht sagen - wegen unlauterer Werbung? - Ist doch 'ne gute Adresse! Außerdem steht die NR. auch in Angelführern....



Die Handynummer steht nirgends soweit ich weiß


----------



## Agalatze (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Pickarfan: Also was die fachliche Beratung angeht, bist Du bei Marci auf jeden Fall an der richtigen Adresse - die Familie versteht wirklich ne Menge vom Angeln
> 
> Die Würmer die ich hatte waren 1a, ja, aber von Marci sind die nicht. Ich hole meine Würmer immer hier im Nachbardorf bei Hernn Kock (Nummer auf Anfrage per PN), der bezieht die direkt aus Holland und man bekommt sie so frisch, frischer geht es gar nicht. Die Würmer von Marci kommen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, aus der Wattwurmzentrale - die vom Surfcasting kamen von da!
> 
> ...


 

also ich fand die würmer nicht 1a !!!
und nur mal so nebenbei. die würmer von der wattwurmzentrale kommen auch frisch !
das mit den würmern kann man NIE verallgemeinern. mal hat man gute und mal weniger gute.
was fakt ist- BEIDE händler haben die gleichen würmer.


----------



## MichaelB (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Moin,

ebenfalls Fakt ist auch, daß die Händler uns nur die Qualität an Wattis verkaufen können, die sie selber bekommen - ich habe sowohl bei diversen Hamburger Geschäften als auch bei den Touri-Fallen von Baltic von *GROSS und fest *bis ich bin ein halber Tauwurm bekommen #c 

Für fachliche Beratung würde ich immer in ein Fachgeschäft gehen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Katze_01 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Moin

An der Ecke bei Baltic (Keine Ahnung wies heisst) in Heilitown gibts nochn Geschäft, der bezieht seine Würmers aus DK.
Der liegt zwar 2ct. über dem Preis, 
dafür waren die Teile richtige Schlangen,
bei Baltic bekam ich nur die knurrende Antwort"Vieleicht Morgen Nachmittag" und ansonsten keine meinung von denen,
warscheinlich weil ich nicht mehr Geld im Laden lassen wollte und nur Köder brauchte.
Ich war ganz schon angepi... über eine solche bedienung, denn ich bezahle ja nicht mit Rubel sondern mit Euronen.

Katze


----------



## elefant (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

@ haukep: Im 'berühmten' Schröter-Angelführer (z.B.) Steht: 
Zitat:"Watt- und Seeringelwürmer
          Egon Kock
    Grebiner Redder 8
 24329 Grebin
Telefon
04383-442
Handy
0173-2174384 " Zitat Ende...


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Na ist doch toll!


----------



## Pickerfan (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Tach zusammen
Ich hab letztes WE nochmal Wattis bei Baltic geholt. Dienstags vorbestellt,Samstags abgeholt und abends waren sie fast hin. Das war bisher das schlechteste was ich bis dahin gesehen hab. Den Fehler mach ich nicht nochmal und ich rate euch dringendst nicht den gleichen Fehler zu machen.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Timmy4903 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Hallo,

uns ( Micky, Grillhure und mir) ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Qualität der Würmer von Baltic stark hinter dem des Marktes hinterher hinkt! Sicher kann man das auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern, aber nach doch etlichen Käufen an untzerschiedlichen Stellen kamen wir auf folgendes Ergebnis:

Baltic: eher kleinere Würmer von nicht so guter Qualität

2.Laden in Halli( der an der Ecke): GROSSE WURMOCHSEN!!! Wir waren gestern los mit den VIECHERN! Teilweise daumendick! Und sehr fängig! Für 50 Stück bezahlt man aber auch 1 Euro mehr!Die Enden der Würmer sind teilweise sehr mit Sand gefüllt! Mir gefällts ganz gut, so halten die besser aufm Haken.

Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt: Ich meine der bezieht auch von der Wattwurmzentrale! Ist ja auch Wurst! Qualität variiert von bis! Bislang konnten wir uns nicht beschweren! Aber man sollte mal einen kurzen Blick in die Zeitung werfen!

Marcy in Hamburg: Kann ich bislang am wenigsten zu sagen! Micky holt dann und wann welche wenn er in Hamburg ist! Aber da wir ja hier direkt an der Ostsee wohnen, holen wir uns meist dann hier welche! Aber die Male, die wir von Marcy hatten, waren ohne Beanstandung!


----------



## Pickerfan (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Moin
Du meinst wohl Fairplay. Das meinte ein heimischer Angler auch. Soll SUPER Würmer haben. Ich werds nächstes mal testen.
Bis denn


----------



## AngelChris (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

@Timmy4903
wart ihr gestern abend am strand marienleuchte? bie der treep? seit gegen abend gekommen? dann saßen wir genau nebeneinander


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> uns ( Micky, Grillhure und mir) ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Qualität der Würmer von Baltic stark hinter dem des Marktes hinterher hinkt! Sicher kann man das auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern, aber nach doch etlichen Käufen an untzerschiedlichen Stellen kamen wir auf folgendes Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Kalle bekommt die Würmer von Kock aus Grebin!!


----------



## Micky (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

Also ich kann mich dem Statement von Timmy nur anschließen. Zu den Wattis von "Fairplay" fällt mir auch nur die Bezeichnung "Wurmochsen" ein. Zudem hatten die *Ostersonntag* bis 17:00h geöffnet und für kurzentschlossene (wie uns) noch sagenhaft gute Würmer. #6 

Man merkt auch sehr deutlich, dass mit Fairplay Konkurrenz in Heiligenhafen ist, auch wenn einem der Laden beim Betreten eher etwas suspekt vorkommt, aber Beratung/Kundenfreundlichkeit sind dort allererste Sahne und immer viel Kundschaft im Laden. Geht man dann zu baltic rüber, herrscht dort im Angelbereich gähnende Leere (schon zwei mal erlebt).

Bei Baltic scheint man es ausschließlich für notwendig zu halten, seine Kundenfreundlichkeit nur beim Kauf von Gerät oder Zubehör an den Tag zu legen und selbst da merkt man die "aufgesetzte" Freundlichkeit. Schade eigentlich (für Baltic), denn ich war bis vor gut einem Jahr recht oft dort aber inzwischen hab ich meinen persönlichen Lieblingsladen in einer norddeutschen Großstadt (an der Elbe gelegen) gefunden und bring meine Euronen dort unters Volk.


----------



## degl (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer und Ausrüstung kaufen*

@all,

da ich mich immer in der "kieler ecke"rum treibe habe ich langezeit ein bischen
über die wurmqualität geärgert.
Quallitätsstreuung von klein bis groß und von frisch bis fast gammel.

Erklärungen:|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 

vor zwei jahren bekam ich den tip bei Zoo-weiß würmer(watties)zu bestellen,
und wirklich,seit dem immer 1A#6 #6 

mir liegt es fern für andere  die trommel zu rühren aber es muß auch positive erfahrungen geben#6 

gruß degl


----------

